# need 5.1 Speakers @10K



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 27, 2010)

My Friend wants to get a 5.1 Speakers for his Home-theater setup, which is mostly used with LCD TV and occasionally hooked to his PC or Laptop. His Budget is around 10K.

The immediate model that came to my mind was *Altec Lansing FX-5051*. I had a chat with a dealer who is a friend of mine, when he enquired its price from Rashi peripherals they quoted @12K, where as several sites are offering it in the range of 8-9K.

Now instead of it he offered me some 5.1 Model from Edifier @9K. I'll confirm the model number tomorrow. I have heard of Edifier as a reputed brand in Audio products, never listened to them in person. So I'm skeptical about this.

Suggest me some good models for his budget, apart from these and let me know how good is this edifier one.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 27, 2010)

I've heard Edifier C series (2.1) Speakers. Bass reproduction is nice. Plus, a descent price tag. However, cant say about the after sales service and warranty. 
IMO, with that budget, you should narrow options to Logitech and Creative models.
i.e. Logitech X540 and Creative's Inspire T6160.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 27, 2010)

Not much interested in Creative, But yeah I had Logitech x540 in Mind


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 28, 2010)

If u can, then look for Philips MMS460 and Altec Lansing's FX5051.
Both are quite descent 6 channel performers.


----------



## dissel (Apr 28, 2010)

Check out the right corner of this page.

Altec have no service center in india...

*www.alteclansing.com/vs5051-surround-sound-pc-computer-speakers.html

Here is the indian buyer review

*www.alteclansing.com/index.php?file=read_review&iproduct_id=fx5051


----------



## roccstar2 (Apr 28, 2010)

My friend has the x540 rigged to his computer and I must say its very powerful. He plays a lot of first person shooters and watches a lot of movies on his comp and the sound these speakers produce is excellent in that price range.


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2010)

creative 6100 with xtreame gmaer sound card sounds good. i think 6160 should do good as well..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the alternatives guys, Finally we settled down for Altec Lansing FX-5051.
I personally use Vs3251 5.1 from altec. No issues so far, haven't contacted service for anything so I can't comment on the service back up of altec. Ever since I've listened to fx 5051 of another friend, I could find anything better in that price bracket 
So Altec Lansing FX 5051 it is


----------



## desiibond (May 1, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Thanks for the alternatives guys, Finally we settled down for Altec Lansing FX-5051.
> I personally use Vs3251 5.1 from altec. No issues so far, haven't contacted service for anything so I can't comment on the service back up of altec. Ever since I've listened to fx 5051 of another friend, I could find anything better in that price bracket
> So Altec Lansing FX 5051 it is



STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPP!

it's totally not worth 12k. If you can, get more money and buy Z-5500 else just get X-540 for 5.5k

don't waste your money on FX-5051. It has good bass but really weak highs and mids.

reason is simple. AL designed a really good subwoofer tht is very very powerful and they made really tiny and powerless satellites. Hence, the balance is sound is lost. X-540 on the other hand is more balanced and would be perfect for movie and music and gaming at 6k. for saved 7k, get a good sound card that supports Dolby/DTS.


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 1, 2010)

I m planning to buy FreeAgent Theater+ HD Media Player in next month. i have few questions,
1. Does this player support 5.1 audio ?
2. Suggest me decent 5.1 speakers, i m going 2 hook up them with samsung 32" led tv.
i can spend around 10k on speakers.


----------

